# Jelly making day



## masta (Nov 5, 2006)

Today we made jelly and some will be given as gifts for the upcoming holidays. 


We have two wine jellies :Red Raspberry and Riesling Ice Wine


Plus a double batch of Hot Pepper Jelly. I was given a salsa made with fruit and Habanero by a friend and it was way too hot for us so I thought it would work well heating up the pepper jelly. I still had to add some crushed red pepper which is the heat in the original recipe.


Sweet and Hot....Yummy!









Next weekend will be very busy as it is time to make Hot Sauce and this year we will be making 3 varieties.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2006)

Hot sauce huh, now youre talking my language.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

Those jellies look and sound wonderfull...you'll have some nice Christmas baskets to give...Post photos when you make up your baskets...


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2006)

Great looking jellies Masta.



Hot pepper jelly... Hmmmmmm- Brain Churning... We usually make some apple cider jelly for gifts. I have six+ gallons Nuclear Pepper/Apple Cider Wine. Maybe cut it with 2 parts fresh cider and make some jelly out of some! I'll have to try this out!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2006)

Appleman...Jalapeño jelly is the best!!!


----------

